# FOLE Lost by FedEx in transit??



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

I sent my FOLE back to Stowa for repair - the movement was defective.

Anyway, it now appears FedEx cannot locate the package. FedEx Germany is completely non-responsive after multiple attempts to get them to respond. It would be a mild undersatement to say I am growing increasingly frustrated with FedEx...o|

Viveca and Viktoria and others are helping to investigate the possibility it is just sitting somewhere in transit (Frankfurt last sighting according to the website) and will be delivered.

This is the first time since I've been shipping/receiving watches or, anything for that matter (25 years) where something's been lost/stolen or otherwise gone missing before its destination.

Other watches...okay, but for the FOLE to disappear into thin air with no explanation from FedEx - a rotten way to be introduced to lost items in transit.

Now I can only hope it will be found and delivered for repair. The claim dollars are secondary to my retrieving this fine timepiece. I can only hope it does not come to that!

Glen


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

Glen - I have had a few things temporarily lost by fedex in the past and they have all turned up in the end. One package took a nice tour of Europe before coming back to the US. Another problem I have had is when the customs brokers delay the package. On one occasion it was just sitting on someone's desk when they went on holiday. A secretary ended up finding it and putting it back in the system. :roll:

All of this to say: hopefully all this will cause you is a little heartburn and it will turn out alright.

Good luck!


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

inlanding said:


> I sent my FOLE back to Stowa for repair - the movement was defective.
> 
> Anyway, it now appears FedEx cannot locate the package. FedEx Germany is completely non-responsive after multiple attempts to get them to respond. It would be a mild undersatement to say I am growing increasingly frustrated with FedEx...o|
> 
> ...


Wow, very sorry to hear that Glen. Hope it turns up!


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. Hadn't thought of that kind of thing happening. Perhaps the picture you paint is correct!

I'll let you know...

Glen


----------



## yingray (Feb 21, 2006)

Hope it can show up finally. 

I had similar experience this week, a DHL parcel from Frankfurt, while I kept on tracing it, amazing result is delivered to destination on Feb 3, but nothing at all to me that day. So I called DHL local office with the parcel number, no exception it show up again and delivered to me on Feb 5, no explanation. I guess it is holiday effect. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Glen, you got mail.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you so very much, Mike,

FedEx is still completely non-responsive after contacting them each day.

Glen


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

inlanding said:


> Thank you so very much, Mike,
> 
> FedEx is still completely non-responsive after contacting them each day.
> 
> Glen


Is this to say that you still have no answer on its whereabouts?


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen, is there any update on your watch? I have had items lost via Fed Ex and they have turned up much later. I hope you hear some good news soon. Stephen


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

redbike said:


> Is this to say that you still have no answer on its whereabouts?





watchsk said:


> Glen, is there any update on your watch? I have had items lost via Fed Ex and they have turned up much later. I hope you hear some good news soon. Stephen


FedEx US has only provided me with a control number, no information when I call them and FedEx Germany has not responded to three direct emails. I only receive their automated response email saying they will get back to me.

I would not expect their sense of urgency to be as great as is mine, but from what I can observe, FedEx is generally disinterested.

Glen


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Glen, sorry to hear that, but I really hope it will turns out ok. Keep the fingers crossed for you.


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

inlanding said:


> FedEx US has only provided me with a control number, no information when I call them and FedEx Germany has not responded to three direct emails. I only receive their automated response email saying they will get back to me.
> 
> I would not expect their sense of urgency to be as great as is mine, but from what I can observe, FedEx is generally disinterested.
> 
> Glen


Ouch! An internet-based business is like any other: only as good as its weakest link. Shall we vote FedEx off the island? Seriously, though, I've had my own difficulties with them; I feel for you.


----------



## macbum (Dec 31, 2007)

Glen,

Sorry to hear about your FOLE. I too have had stuff lost by FedEx in transit before but they have always turned up although much later than expected. Hope yours will turn up soon.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Glen,

Sorry to hear this.

I'd start with writing to some of the top execs at FedEx on how you feel about the Company's responsiveness. Choose a couple of them from here:
http://about.fedex.designcdt.com/executive_bios/category/3396

Elliott is also your guy - see this link: http://about.fedex.designcdt.com/executive_bios/category/3395

And then go up the food chain all the way to the Chairman if this is what it takes for you to get a response from this Company. Its one thing to lose a package but totally another to ignore your requests.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

*Jörg mailed me !!!!!*

Jörg is very sorry about what happened to Glen. He is out of town and is not able to log-in (password hassle :-d). But here is what Jörg wanted to let Glen know:



> Was immer auch passiert, wir werden eine gute Lösung finden- auch wenn nat. Fedex Schuld hat !!


What ever will happen - we will find a good solution - even if FedEx is to blame.


----------



## cybee (Mar 27, 2008)

Stories like these do not inspire confidence when ordering overseas and I do hope your watch turns up soon.

But hearing directly from Jorg, the head of the company, now that is pretty special. Sounds like it will work out somehow. All the best to you.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Jörg mailed me !!!!!*



stuffler said:


> Jörg is very sorry about what happened to Glen. He is out of town and is not able to log-in (password hassle :-d). But here is what Jörg wanted to let Glen know:
> 
> Quote:
> Was immer auch passiert, wir werden eine gute Lösung finden- auch wenn nat. Fedex Schuld hat !!
> ...


I am deeply humbled...and grateful. Thank you, Mike, and Jörg.

FedEx has informed me to proceed with the claim whilst they continue to exhaust all resources to find #16 FOLE. I'd much rather have the timepiece!!!

Thank you, all, for your encouragement!
Glen


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen, I think your watch will be found as this can happen with fed ex or ups. Try not to lose hope. We all are wishing you well in regard to this matter. I think you will hear about the watch within this next week. Take care. stephen


----------



## southisland (Jul 5, 2008)

Glen, I've had funny things happen with items coming from the US via FedEx (as well as other shippers). Eventually everything turned out OK, but delivery was delayed. These problems were with customs, and not FedEx. I hope your FOLE is experiencing something similar, and will find its way to Stowa soon!

Jim


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

watchsk said:


> Glen, I think your watch will be found as this can happen with fed ex or ups. Try not to lose hope. We all are wishing you well in regard to this matter. I think you will hear about the watch within this next week. Take care. stephen





southisland said:


> Glen, I've had funny things happen with items coming in and through customs with FedEx. Eventually everything turned out OK, but delivery was delayed. I hope your FOLE is experiencing something similar, and will find its way to Stowa soon!
> 
> Jim


Thanks, gentlemen....of all watches to get lost in transit...my all-time favorite!

FedEx tells me they will not accept any claims forms until they are done doing their investigation and should they not recover the watch, their reimbursement amount will not equal what I paid for it under any circumstance. I was told by them what declared amount to put on the form...

This is most unfortunate and I hope you are right...the thing will show up and be delivered to Stowa for repair.

Have a great weekend, all.

Glen


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Jörg mailed me !!!!!*



inlanding said:


> I am deeply humbled...and grateful. Thank you, Mike, and Jörg.
> 
> FedEx has informed me to proceed with the claim whilst they continue to exhaust all resources to find #16 FOLE. I'd much rather have the timepiece!!!
> 
> ...


I am now being told by FedEx that they will not accept the initiation of a claim from me because it is not part of their processes.

Time will tell...


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

I feel bad for you and I really hope they find the watch soon.

Best of luck


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Jörg mailed me !!!!!*



inlanding said:


> I am now being told by FedEx that they will not accept the initiation of a claim from me because it is not part of their processes.
> 
> Time will tell...


I don't think time will tell you a thing until you get your little friend back into possession! That response smacks of "we're not going to help you get us into trouble" or something equally self-serving. Surely that is not their position?


----------



## nocturnal stallion (Oct 22, 2008)

Glen - I had shipping in transit for months from books I ordered, shipped in November 15th last year and receive only 2 days ago. Wasn't Fedex but I believe things may turn out fine. 

Regards,
CK


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Any updates - has it found its way to you yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> Any updates - has it found its way to you yet?


Afaik it is declared lost.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Any updates - has it found its way to you yet?


FedEx considers my irreplaceable FOLE #16 an unrecoverable loss. It was shipped in its protective aluminum case...

The stories I received from FedEx were inconsistent, laughable, frustrating, and overly bureaucratic from day one. You'd laugh if I were able to tell you how many different ways they told me it was lost, except for what seems the most obvious for a well-insured/documented FedEx package and waybill. :rodekaart

Not sure what to do from here, except wait for them to complete the claim.

Just in case it was not run over by a FedEx truck in Frankfurt, please keep your eyes peeled for #16 on the forums, ebay, etc. as you know to whom it belongs.

Thank you for your genuine concern

Glen


----------



## partmichel (Feb 19, 2009)

I always taught Fedex was safe :S


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Glen,

I do share your disappointment about the loss - but I feel it's too early now to accept that loss.
Remember all those fellow members here that finally got their goods after a much longer period than you are now missing # 16. b-)

I'm called being professionally optimistic - but mostly I was rewarded by getting what I was striving for.

I'm convinced #16 will be found and returned to you. :-!
Don't worry,


Volker


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, Volker...we shall see. Most things are possible, for sure.

Glen


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen, I still have a good amount of hope that you will get the watch back. Hang in there. Stephen


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Glen, good luck with everything. i wish you the absolutely best and hang in there!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Glad, hang in there. Don't give up hope!


----------



## Nooch (Mar 15, 2008)

Glen, sorry to hear tat. i have encountered something like this previously when some books I ordered online went missing and I asked for a refund but few months later the items came. apparently e article travelled to 3 parts of e world before reaching me. so hang in there man.


----------



## Pierre_S (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to read about your loss Glen. Hopefully the Airman LE 2801 will serve as some kind of consolation should your Airman FO never be found again. My guess is that # 16 will be virtually impossible to sell online since WUS-members would never profit from a fellow-enthusiast's loss. 

Kind regards

Pierre


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Pierre_S said:


> Sorry to read about your loss Glen. Hopefully the Airman LE 2801 will serve as some kind of consolation should your Airman FO never be found again. My guess is that # 16 will be virtually impossible to sell online since WUS-members would never profit from a fellow-enthusiast's loss.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Pierre


Thank you, Pierre. I it appears FedEx is dragging their feet at completing the compensation portion of the claim for FOLE #16 that somehow vanished into thin air. I'll believe it when I see it, either the timepiece magically reappearing or the claim magcially being delivered...

_Update: There was no foot dragging - the individual handling the case was on vacation and no one picked up processing the claim. Should be completed by week's end._

It will be great when the LE 2801 gets delivered in the next few months. I appreciate your generosity

Best from Denver

Glen


----------



## cybee (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear stories like this but "lost" is a nice way of saying stolen. I hope your watch will somehow be miraculously recovered and the thief caught....sorry for being blunt but there really arent too many other scenario's.

Best of luck.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

cybee said:


> Sorry to hear stories like this but "lost" is a nice way of saying stolen. I hope your watch will somehow be miraculously recovered and the thief caught....sorry for being blunt but there really arent too many other scenario's.
> 
> Best of luck.


yep...

A heavily insured item (FOLE #16) packed in its own aluminum case, in a well-taped, waybill taped official FedEx box most likely does not end up lying in the corner of a sorting room floor like a simple envelope.

While there is a fraction of one percent chance it's still floating around in the FedEx system and it willl be delivered back to me or to Stowa, there are two other obvious choices where else it ended up. 1. in the trash or 2. on someone's wrist.

In the event #16 is not delivered to Stowa for repair or back to me, keep your eyes peeled on all the various flavors of ebay, ebay.de, etc and the watch forums, just in case it is "found" again. You know to whom this timepiece belongs.

I do have the massive caseback and a book.

Update: 
FedEx is now refusing to make good on a promise they made throughout the claims process. What they are doing is *unconscionable*. On principle, FedEx will be the the carrier I avoid from here on out.

It was very satisfying being able to wear that irreplaceable beauty, even if for a short time.

Thanks all,

Glen


----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow. Refusing to take responsibility.... how about taking them to court?


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

lornranger said:


> Wow. Refusing to take responsibility.... how about taking them to court?


Looks good on paper...but I don't need the drama

Not sure what good it would to for me to spend all sorts of my own money suing a behemoth like FedEx because they were simply irresponsible and inconsistent in how this was treated. I am out the money (value of the watch anyway). My insurance will have to cover the rest.

I've written Bob W Elliott, President, Europe, Middle East and Africa Region (EMEA) regarding FedEx's inconsistent processes and communication with no response from him or his underlings. It is likely Mr. Ducker would give me the same no-response corporate line, so there is no point in pursuing it further.

In this matter, I am simply at one end of the the bell-curve of customer errors, a statistic.

*Just remember, FOLE #16 belongs to me* and should you or anyone else by chance happen see it on the web for sale or trade, etc. I'd be very interested in finding out how it managed to circulate itself back into public and getting it back on my wrist. Of all watches to disappear into thin air, my regret is that it is this irreplaceable one.

Thanks, again, for your concern!

Glen


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

inlanding said:


> Looks good on paper...but I don't need the drama
> 
> Not sure what good it would to for me to spend all sorts of my own money suing a behemoth like FedEx because they were simply irresponsible and inconsistent in how this was treated. I am out the money (value of the watch anyway). My insurance will have to cover the rest.
> 
> ...


I know that Jorg has taken the position that FedEx, while not perfect, is the best of a bad lot. Learning of their decision and the way they have treated you may spur him on to some sort of action. He is aware, isn't he, of what's gone on here?

By virtue of his business model, FedEx is one of Stowa's business "partners" in that they handle all of his shipping. If *you* never intend upon using FedEx again, then....you see where I'm going with this. Net result is a most unsatisfactory one: ripped off and disgruntled customer and a reluctant and intransigent shipping company; NOT GOOD!!


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

These shipping companies have no problem taking your money to pay for the extra insurance, then when its time for them to settle a claim they don't want to give you what you paid for. They point to some small print that they failed to tell you about in the first place. Half of the employees couldn't tell you what the insurance covers and doesn't cover. They only train them to take the money from you. These companies could care less about the little guy. They only want to go for the big shipping contracts with huge corporations. Fed Ex and UPS are laying people off left and right, dumping double the work load on the employees left and then freezing or cutting their pay. Good luck finding an employee there who will lend a helping hand and if you do they may not be there the next time you call due to the next corporate cut backs. Believe me I worked at UPS for 17 years. I'm glad I got out when I did. The customer is the real loser here


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen, 

I can only image how disapointed you are with this whole process as I know how much you cared about the watch. I have been thinking about it and hope that Jorg can do something for you. Maybe he can recreate your watch. Let us know if you contact him as he has been wonderful with his customers and I think he would try to make your situation right. Good luck and we all continue to hope for the best for you in this matter. Stephen


----------



## cybee (Mar 27, 2008)

Each time I see a post in this thread I hope it will read "the watch has been located." I surf eBay and other watch forums everyday for watches, rest assured I for one will keep an eye out for your watch...You never know where it might show up.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

cybee said:


> Each time I see a post in this thread I hope it will read "the watch has been located." I surf eBay and other watch forums everyday for watches, rest assured I for one will keep an eye out for your watch...You never know where it might show up.


I think the same thing!!

I, too, keep looking at all the ebay sites, forums, etc., in the event it will show up in public or somehow FedEx can magically "find" it and deliver it. One never knows...

My eyes are peeled and thanks for your energy in this regard!

Glen


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen, any update on your watch. Stephen


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

ahkeelt said:


> Glen,
> 
> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> ...


Right on the money. :-!


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

FYI - My concern was with FedEx's cumbersome processes and lack of communication in this matter, not to mention the fact my FOLE #16 seemed to have disappeared into thin air...

This further paints a picture in that neither Bob Elliott nor Michael Ducker responded to my emails.

I keep hoping irreplaceable #16 will show its face.

Thanks

Glen


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Stephen, et al,

The well packed in its own aluminum case, FOLE #16, packed inside an official FedEx box with a taped on waybill has disappeared into thin air according to FedEx. (Lost in control is what they call it). I'd call it something else ~~ an insured item, in a secure facility, with bonded employees...how does something disappear?

If it happens to raise its head, you know to whom it belongs. Please let me know if you see it as I'd be very interested in knowing how it made a public appearance after a loss.

Maybe, just maybe, someone will find it in the system and deliver it to Stowa for repair or back to me. This #16 was very special to me. Any other watch could have been lost and it would not have mattered as much. 

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen, I was hoping that we would hear some good news. Maybe Jorg can create another for you as you were the original owner of that number. Let us know of any developments and I wish you good luck. Stephen


----------



## Teakdust (Sep 5, 2009)

Glen. Can you tell us what the final outcome with Fedex was? I was so horrified by they way they handled the loss of your watch, that I have had second thoughts about ordering a Stowa as I had planned to.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Teakdust said:


> Glen. Can you tell us what the final outcome with Fedex was? I was so horrified by they way they handled the loss of your watch, that I have had second thoughts about ordering a Stowa as I had planned to.


FedEx's handling of the situation was sub-par, but I am just a remote statistic. They handle millions of packages with no loss. For me, it was not just the idea they supposedly lost the package, but it was the way they less than professionally remedied it start to finish. FedEx, like many carriers, only covers up to a certain value, then it is the shipper's responsibility to cover the remaining via insurance, etc.

This could have occured using any carrier.

Don't let my experience of sending the watch back for repair prevent you from ordering a fine watch from Stowa.

Glen


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

That is just infuriating. Don't give up hope though, these things can take weeks or even months to show up or come back to you when you are talking about overseas shipping via any carrier, not just Fedex.


----------



## Teakdust (Sep 5, 2009)

Peter Atwood said:


> That is just infuriating. Don't give up hope though, these things can take weeks or even months to show up or come back to you when you are talking about overseas shipping via any carrier, not just Fedex.


Lets hope there is still a chance it will be found. However it's been missing since February of '09. Over a year now. Recovery doesn't seem likely at this point.

I just don't understand how a company like FedEx can charge you for insurance and then deny a claim. Is it possible to go after them in a local Small Claims Court? They probably would not show up, but you might get a summary judgment.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh I didn't see that this was from last year. Well, you're screwed then I'm sorry to say. That is rotten of Fedex not to take care of the OP.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

So am I understanding this correctly?...Fed Ex would not pay for the cost of the lost watch even though it was insured and was lost while going through their system???


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

and where has the watch gone to based on their 'investigations'?


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

EROKS said:


> So am I understanding this correctly?...Fed Ex would not pay for the cost of the lost watch even though it was insured and was lost while going through their system???


No, it's a long thread and you missed it. FedEx paid their small piece and my insurance had to cover the rest to cover the purchase price.



pilotsnoopy said:


> and where has the watch gone to based on their 'investigations'?


Companies do not share this type of information. I do keep my eyes on ebay.com and ebay.de as well as all the watch forums, just in case...It's now more of a curiosity than anything else.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stowa Armbanduhr Fl 23883 | eBay

Not sure I read the no. of the watch correctly but it could be 16/80 ?


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

I would say it looks like 16/80. Moreover, the OP seemed to own another FOLE for a short while after No.16 was missing
https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/stowa-flieger-original-limited-434296.html


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Mike~
That #16 is my watch that was stolen in transit. Thanks for the head's-up!

Not sure how to go about getting it back onto my wrist, whether the eBay seller is aware or not - he is selling my stolen watch.

Glen


----------



## thestumper (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm guessing the bay should be notified ASAP. Not sure how it works in Europe but obviously here stolen property belongs to the rightful owner regardless of how the current owner came to have it. I'm guessing if you notify the bay, there's a good chance they pull the listing but the seller just disappears; he's only got 12 transactions so starting over with new credentials might be easy, but take a shot! Good luck!!!


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Please let us know what happens. It may be helpful to others under the same circumstance


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

fotoman said:


> I would say it looks like 16/80. Moreover, the OP seemed to own another FOLE for a short while after No.16 was missing
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/stowa-flieger-original-limited-434296.html


That's 57. So maybe he found another.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the support, 

I have started things in motion, but distance and language barriers are a bit of a challenge.

FOLE 57 for a short time way back was in my possession but had to sell it due to circumstances beyond my control at the time.

#16 belongs to me, still - it was stolen in 2009

Glen


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

inlanding said:


> Thanks for the support,
> 
> I have started things in motion, but distance and language barriers are a bit of a challenge.
> 
> ...


So the one Mike found is actually #16??

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

inlanding said:


> #16 belongs to me, still - it was stolen in 2009
> Glen


Hate to be a wet blanket - but does it still belong to you?
In the UK certainly, once the insurance has been paid out, should the item be subsequently recovered then title belongs to the insurance company.
However, I'd be hopeful any reputable insurer would return a recovered piece to the original owner in exchange for the payout they made.

Good luck, and fingers crossed this is one where the good guys win.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

The seller is listing for sale a watch stolen in transit that belongs to me - that is the wet blanket I am working with now. 

Language and logistics are the main concerns now.

Thank you for your kind thoughts
Glen


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

this is interesting...
goodluck to the rightful owner


----------



## AC1973 (Jul 31, 2012)

Inlanding

You've probably already noticed, but one of the questions and answers on the EBay listing says that it is a watch from a friend (perhaps selling it for him?). 

Best of luck in recovering what is rightfully yours.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

@ inlanding:
I sent a message to the seller, asking about the usual accessories you got with the FO L.E. (massive back, documentation booklet, addtional strap, etc.) and asked for the serial number too.

This is the reply I got today:

"Hallo,
da die Uhr ein Geschenk war, gibt es ausser dem Originalkästchen kein weiteres Zubehör - damals war sie ungetragen. Die Nummer auf der Rückseite lautet 16/80, falls das die Nummer ist, nach der sie fragten.

Mit besten Grüssen
andouin"
Translation:

"Hello,
the watch was a present, so there were no accessories other than the original metal box - back then the watch was new / never worn. If you are asking about the number in the back, this is *16*/80.
Best regards,
andouin"

I don't consider him being the thief, talking about the serial number so frankly.
But, undoubtedly, it is *YOUR* watch.

Good luck,

Volker


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you, Volker!

I have sent email to the appropriate parties and added the information you provided. There might be a bit of a problem because I do not have command of the German language to properly communicate.

Once I have the timepiece in my possession you will be the first to know!

Very much appreciated, sir!

Glen


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got a picture as well. It is 16/80.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

It really will be *SO* good to hear when this eventually (hopefully) gets back to the original intended owner who's never seen it before.
Just don't use Fedex to ship it ;-)









Surely there's plenty of german people on here who'll help with communications (see some already have)


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Mike
You and Joerg have been most helpful.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated, as the distance and language barrier will hinder me a bit

Regards
Glen


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

What a story !

Hope you'll get it back soon Inlanding (fingers crossed)


----------



## powermaxi2000 (May 2, 2007)

The auction is still running - haven't you informed Ebay yet resp. contacted the german police?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

powermaxi2000 said:


> The auction is still running - haven't you informed Ebay yet resp. contacted the german police?


Our member, Jörg and others did what needs to be done. Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Any updates on getting this piece back to its rightful owner ???


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

?????


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

What a story. What more proof do you need that a FedEx employee stole it too?
good luck or any news?


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

For those of you who've not been following this all along, here is a brief summary of what's transpired with this beautiful timepiece.

In 2007/2008, Stowa produced the Flieger Original Limited Edition of 80 pieces.

FOLE #16 is now on my wrist after a 4 year long wait! I acquired the watch in 2008 from Stowa.

First off, there are a few folks involved in how this stolen watch, my favorite watch, made its way back to me and I want to thank them first.

Thank you to Mike Stuffler for bringing to my attention on August 14 2012 the fact that my Stowa FOLE 16 was being sold on eBay.de. This watch had been missing since January 19, 2009 when I sent it back to Stowa for warranty work on the movement. Thank you for the number of emails and phone calls, all the time you took, to help initiate the recovery back 2009 and in 2012. Thanks to Volker for helping with direct communication and support. The friendship from Pierre_S, JoeL and others has been great.

Thank you to Jörg, Fanny, Viveca, Regina, and the rest of the Stowa team. They worked very hard to help me recover the watch from FedEx in 2009, and again in 2012. Jörg worked with the local Alsfeld Police to acquire the watch after they had all the evidence they needed for their own investigation, as the watch disappeared from the FedEx Frankfurt station as it was making its way back to Stowa for repair.

The International Operations Director at FedEx was very prompt with replies to my requests to supply all historical documentation once the watch was discovered. I did not have all I needed to convince the Alsfeld police to release the watch to Jörg. After nearly a dozen emails back and forth with FedEx, Jörg, and the Alsfeld police, they finally did release the watch to Jörg once they were satisfied with their investigation. Jörg expended considerable time and energy (for what seemed like an eternity to me) in working with the Alsfeld police to expedite the release to him and to Stowa.

I had to convince eBay Germany to cooperate with the Alsfeld police to cancel the eBay listing with the help of Mike and Jörg.

The eBay seller was most likely not the guy who stole the watch, although I have no direct knowledge one way or the other. The watch went missing at the Frankfurt FedEx Station and the seller was located in Alsfeld north of Frankfurt and Stowa in Pforzheim is more than a 2 hour drive to to Alsfeld. Anything but convenient for Jörg to go back and forth. Apparently, the seller was a tattoo artist and the claim was made that he received the watch from a customer as payment for a tattoo. Beyond that, I have no other information as to what happened with the Alsfeld police and the eBay seller and any investigation beyond that.

Jörg finally obtained the watch from the Alsfeld Police in late October 2012. It was in sorry condition. From Jörg's description, the crystal, the movement, the case, dial, and hands, required replacement or overhaul - I was more than happy to submit payment! After many emails with Fanny and Jörg, I finally got word from Fanny the watch was repaired to as-new condition and would be shipped back to me. The FedEx shipping notice indicated it left Stowa on Wednesday, March 27 and it arrived to my door on Friday March 29.

What a unique experience this has been - it's hard to believe it.

Here are a few quick snapshots of this fine timepiece. The watch has not left my wrist since it arrived - it looks like it did in 2008 when I first took possession of it. It is superbly regulated, too. In the back of my mind, I kept the solid caseback with 16/80 engraved, the manual, card, and a book Stowa produced, showcasing the FOLE just in case it would be discovered.

To receive the watch in the first place was such a thrill for me and the other 79 folks around the planet. Hope you like the images. Once again, thank you all for your support and interest with all this since 2009. This has rekindled my interest in watches. I've developed some good associations and friendships from participating in this forum. Look forward to more of that, too!

I still find it hard to believe how this all happened like it did!

Glen

Here's a link to one of my comparison from those days when LE models were growing in popularity - three of the most popular WUS LE Pilot watches in 2008.. 
Comparo ARCHIMEDE PO LE, Stowa FOLE, Laco WUS SE

Here are a few images captured this afternoon

The watch is very photogenic, for sure









Stellar Lume









Serial Number









Another Lume shot - I am a bit of a lume junky









The obligatory wrist shot









Another angle









Beautifully finished movement with that very unique and fantastic balance bridge


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Amazing! That's simply amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

inlanding said:


> For those of you who've not been following this all along, here is a brief summary of what's transpired with this beautiful timepiece.
> 
> In 2007/2008, Stowa produced the Flieger Original Limited Edition of 80 pieces.
> 
> ...


I had goosebumps reading the whole story. Glen, thanks for the amazing story. I admire the fact that you stuck through it. This is better than fiction. Congratz!


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

What a story! Congratulations!


----------



## velvetdon25 (Dec 1, 2012)

Truly an inspiring story! I'm so glad everything turned out ok and this shows the dedication and support of Stowa and WUS working together to help a fellow out.

Cheers!


----------



## Pinfold (Aug 30, 2011)

What an extraordinary and ultimately heart warming story. Congratulations to you and everyone who helped reunite you with your beautiful watch.


----------



## Pawel_Korab (Jan 17, 2010)

It's a great Easter story too, by the way. I've been waiting for happy end and finally it happened. All the best to You and Stowa comunity!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Glen,

I'm so glad you can wear your FO L.E. now: 
Really good things always come to a happy end. :-!


Happy Easter,


Volker ;-)


----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

So are you ready to sell it now? 

Beautiful watch and what an amazing story. Very glad you have your watch back after that long delay.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the story and the end. Incredible how it played out. For the one bad apple, you were able to experience the efforts of good people.

I've had a similar experience but with no where near as expensive item or with so many folks working to help me.


----------



## Jeffza (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW! I'm so happy you got your watch back, and what a fantastic looking watch it is.


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm happy to read that Inlanding, what an happy end !

3 years to make up, I think your FOLE will not leave your wrist that soon...

Nice job from Jorg, Mike and everybody involved in the recovery !


----------



## frenchst (Aug 30, 2012)

What a remarkable story. If your watch could talk I bet it would have some stories to tell! It certainly has a lot of history to it now!

Glad to see it back on your wrist. Well done to all involved.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Amazing story Glen, and thanks to all involved in this happy ending. 

I admire and enjoy all three - Stowa, Laco, and Archimede


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

Wonderful story. I suggest for the future, a little vacation to Germany every 5-6 years for service.


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

Gotta love a happy ending!

It must be such an awesome feeling to be wearing that special watch again after such a long time.

Well done to all involved. :-!


----------



## turtje (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you, all, for your kind words! Yes, this very fabulous timepiece now has a very unique history and it's great to be among such a fine group!
Glen


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great story with a great ending. 
Congratulations on receiving your watch back. 
A wonderful story it will make for the next generation who inherits your watch.


----------

